# que te crío



## licinio

Come possiamo tradurre questa espressione? Ad es. in "es una pasada que te crio". In che registro si usa?


----------



## Neuromante

È la prima volta che lo lego. Sei propio sicuro che essista?


----------



## rocamadour

Neuromante said:


> È la prima volta che lo leggo. Sei propio sicuro che essista?


 
Ciao Neuromante! 
Due piccole correzioni.  (spero non ti dispiaccia)


----------



## Neuromante

Anzi, è propio per quello che iscribo in italiano. Mi serve pratticare.


----------



## rocamadour

Neuromante said:


> Anzi, è proprio per quello che scrivo in italiano. Mi serve pratticare.


Ciao!


----------



## Silvia10975

> *Nota della moderazione:*
> Per favore, capisco l'utilità delle correzioni, ma evitiamo uscire fuori dal tema originale del thread e di farlo diventare una sorta di quanderno di brutta copia interminabile... Meglio utilizzare i PM e quindi editare i propri post aggiungendo le correzioni gentilmente offerte dai madrelingua
> Grazie per la collaborazione!
> Silvia


----------



## licinio

Grazie Neuromante del tuo intervento. No, a dire la verità non sono proprio sicuro della correttezza, avendola sentita alla radio, ma pensavo di avvicinarmi abbastanza per "accendere una lampadina" nella testa di qualcuno. Anche su internet appare rare volte e forse in alcuni casi risulta essere in realtà "que te crió". Ciao.


----------



## Sabrine07

Almeno a me non dice nulla....
Forse con un po' di constesto, ma visto che l'hai sentito alla radio, il contesto è ormai irrecuperabile.


----------



## licinio

Si parlava di una cosa spropositata, mi pare la spesa complessiva del pubblico per assistere a eventi sportivi.


----------



## krolaina

Yo tampoco lo he oído... pero tengo una pregunta. ¿En qué radio? ¿Española o Latinoamericana?. Lo de "una pasada" creo que es más bien español de España pero la segunda parte de la frase desde luego por aquí no se usa. ¿Recuerdas qué decían justo después...o la frase termina ahí?.


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me desconcierta la incoherencia en los tiempos verbales. Primero presente y después pasado.


----------



## licinio

Era en RNE y no venía nada despues, porque me parece que la frase la decían como un comentario a algo esagerado, como "¡qué burrada!". Del tipo: hace frío, hay menos 15. Una pasada xxx. ¿No podría ser "que te creo"?


----------



## gatogab

licinio said:


> Come possiamo tradurre questa espressione? Ad es. in "es una pasada que te crio". In che registro si usa?


¿Podría ser _'es una pesada que te crió'_?
Una sgradevole ti ha allevato



Neuromante said:


> A mi me desconcierta la incoherencia en los tiempos verbales. Primero presente y después pasado.


*Es una pasada que te crio*
A mi parecen ambos al presente, escrita así.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que la única expresión con ese verbo "conocida" lo tiene en pasado. No hay forma en presente.


----------



## Silvia10975

He encontrado unas cuantas frases. A ver si llegamos a una solución 

"Era casi la hora de salir, el almacén estaba libre y Dani no lo pudo resistir trompo *que te crió*!! (esta vez con  obstáculo incluido)."
"Carretera comarcal=90km/,tu circulas a=25-30km/ sin causa justificada=multa *que* *te crio*..."
"Asia di Roma (en Hurtado de Amézaga, frente a la estación) a las 13:15, menú a 10 euros (comida china, japonesa e italiana, mestizaje *que te crió*)"
"...Complutos o como os guste ser llamados, estáis tardando en ir a un bar pedir caña y tapa, sacar la digital, foto *que te crió* y mostrarla para ..."

Puede que me equivoque, pero me suena a "que te cagas".
In italiano potrebbe essere ad esempio "che neanche t'immagini/da paura/da panico".
Es sólo mi opinión


----------



## Neuromante

Eso es lo que yo decía: En todos los ejemplos que pones está en pasado.

"Que te crió" Se refiere a algo que te cae encima, por sistema de forma machacona e incordiante sin tener ninguna razo´n de ser (Más o menos)

El problema es que las dos partes de la frase no se corrensponden.

"Es una pasada" quiere decir que es algo escesivo. Puede ser "Uno sballo" "Mitico" 

La frase "Es una pasada *que no veas*" es lógica y forzando un poco se podría decir "¡Zas!, pasada que te crió" pero no se me ocurre un contexto sensato para decirlo.
Para mi, la frase de la duda es imposible.


----------



## licinio

He encontrado el pedazo de programa en el que dicen la frase. El fragmento que he sacado supera sin embargo la dimensión admitida para el envío en WR, así que esta noche lo voy a grabar en un servidor y os daré el enlace. Hasta entonces, un poco de suspense... E yo soy el más curioso.
Un saludo.


----------



## rikycorazón

Si por aquí por España se ha llegado a usar tal vez ya no tanto tal vez si y es algo casi sin significado, exceptuando ese que decís ya al final y es; como que te cae algo encima o te sucede algoy casi de improviso, en consecuencia o con relación de algo ocurrido anteriormente= ese es más o menos el significado...y espero haberos ayudado de alguna manera, aunque veo que este post ya es bastante antiguo jajaja creo aún así ahí está o ahí queda por si alguien lo necesita

Esto es de alguien preguntando por esto mismo y que pedía traducción en inglés...

Es una simple locución interjectiva, enfática, muy coloquial. Su sentido es difícil de describir, pero muy natural en el español de España.
Creo que suele emplearse cuando alguien está describiendo una situación en la que ocurre algo que se veía venir, pero que sucede de manera súbita, de repente.
Ejemplo:
_El padre le dijo a su hijo: "Niño, como sigas portándote mal, te voy a dar". Pero el niño siguió igual, y al final, ¡zas!, bofetada que te crió._
Lo mejor que se me ocurre en inglés sería algo como: "...and there it was" o algo así...

Ahí una pasada=algo muy guay o muy bueno; es una pasada y que te crió; ahí me parece que significa que te cae/viene y es “muy grande" o “que mola"=“vale mucho"


----------

